

Ask HN: What high-profile OSS projects have recently moved to GitHub? - hornbaker

I saw the news about django moving today, and I'm curious what other big ones have migrated to github recently.
======
kaolinite
Linux kind-of moved. I think it was a temporary mirror, maybe, I'm not too
sure.

Edit: [http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/09/05/1138255/linux-
kerne...](http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/09/05/1138255/linux-kernel-moves-
to-github)

------
brandoncordell
Django

------
imaginationac
PHP.

